# merc 25 pan gasket



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

how do you fix the pan gasket on a 25 merc 2 stroke? im aware i will have to pull the powerhead and stuff. is this a common problem? whats the part #? thanks.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Take it a part and put the new gasket in and reverse the order that you took it a part.

In otherwords, too technical for a forum. Need to get a repair manual.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no idea what a pan gasket is on a 2 stroke outboard.
              I don't even know where it's located.
                       Year and model might help.
     With a 4 stroke I'd be able to get you an answer...

                                          :-?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Cowl Pan I will try to post a photo soon


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Aha...new name for what I learned was the lower cowling seal.

;D


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks lol im a yamaha guy really but it was too cheap to pass up on


----------

